# How to watch iplayer on TV?



## Krytenzx1 (Oct 7, 2010)

Hi everyone, bumbling amateur here, we have an Acer Aspire 7715z. I would've thought that in this technologically advanced era (ha!) that I should be able to link said laptop to my TV so I can watch the iplayer on a larger screen. My guess is, it's not simply a matter of a cable linking the two. All ideas welcome.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Welcome to TSF :wave:

What connections are available on the laptop and the TV?

Generally, you just connect the two and adjust the resolution of the computer to one that the TV can handle. All laptops have the ability to export to an external monitor - usually one of the "F" keys cycles through the options: laptop only>>>laptop & external monitor>>>external monitor only


----------

